# Jacob Obrecht Missa Maria Zart is a gem, no question about it!



## deprofundis

Some people probably wonder why a person like masses, the reason is simple introspection
perhaps the feeling of getting closer to god or a supreme force whatever...

I was not impress whit Missa Caput , but i was whit this one, long kilometric mass of glorious
flemish polyphony, how can you dont like this stuff...

The work is very constistant plate , complexity is another word i would use...
this mass trully stand out from formated missa, some masses or dull but
there this guy masterpiece that change everything.

The level of geneous this mass posses is tremendeous, Obrecht was not just some formal
composer of religiious music, he sculted chromatism, i am so impress, this is so
woaw!!!....

Make me wonder if someone see the purity and the genieous music compose here,
yes it's religion, but have you heard something this exiting for a Missa.

How come flemish people gave us so many talented classical composer, rennaissance was there golden age,anyone like to shared and anecdote on how you discover this mass and the impact 
it had on you?

:angel:


----------



## Mandryka

The problem with MMZ is the lack of decent recordings. I mean, Peter Philips ain't bad, but I think he's probably a bit too safe with the ficta. 

If you like MMZ be sure to check the motet Laudes Christo, it's on a recording by Clerks Group with Missa Malheur me bat. MMMB is something I like more every time I hear it. 

The famous book on Obrecht (you know, I forget the author right now) hardly mentions MMZ by the way.

I shall listen to Missa Caput despite your warning. Summerly can be very spiritual.


----------



## Mandryka

There are, by the way, four pieces of music which I always associate with each other because they seem so complex as to be always fresh and exciting, each new listening reveals more and more of their secrets. They are Bach AoF, Beethoven op 131, Ferneyhough Quartet 6, and Obrecht MMZ.


----------

